# Wanted Rose Of Sharon seeds



## dmmj (Sep 29, 2009)

Ok I am goiung to try and grow some rose of sharons. I have never bought seeds online so I do not know what they would go for, I used to buy my seeds in the stores for a packet of them for like 2 bucks. So if someone has like a dozen or two they want to sell me for a fair price you can PM or post here with more info. I am an expierenced plant person and most people tell me I have a green thumb (it looks forest green to me). Thanks for your time and I await your responses. Sincerely, David


----------



## Da915 (Sep 30, 2009)

Check eBay under Gardening&Plants -hibiscus, for a huge list of seed sources. Species, hybrids, plants or seeds. 
Don


----------



## terryo (Sep 30, 2009)

Hey David....If you give me you address..pm me I will send you some. No charge...glad to help. In about another week or so, I will have loads of seeds. They are starting to come now.


----------



## KQ6AR (Sep 30, 2009)

Where do you live? 
I have some plants started in 1 gal pots. If you're in my area you're welcome to have one.


----------



## dmmj (Sep 30, 2009)

I live in La verne, California


----------



## KQ6AR (Oct 3, 2009)

You're way south of me, I'm in the San Fransisco area. If you're planning a trip up this way send me an e-mail.


----------

